# what kind of pill would be like activia yogurt?



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi there, Does anyone know what kind of pill that I could take that would be exactly like eating activia yogurt. I have been trying to eat activia for the pastcouple of days and I am not a really big fan of it...LOL... Also what is the difference between Bifidus Regularis and Lactobacillus?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes I'd like to know that too - I like plain natural yoghurt but Activia I'm just not keen on so if you could get the same strain of probiotic in a tablet that would be great - hope someone can point us in the right direction!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiActiregularis isnt actually a real strain of probiotic bacteria, it is just a strain of bacteria that has been re branded to be more consumer orientated and to give a company like danone (who have very little expertiese in bacterial implementation) a more scientific edge in teh public eye.In short, ACTIVIA is no different in terms of bacterial availability and delivery than Yakult and Actimel. and the amounts of bacteria that are actually alive and present at the time that you eat teh yoghurt are so low that you would have to eat several pots a day to see any real difference that will last. its just a ploy to get you to buy the yoghurt and try the "14 day challenge".here is some info on probiotics that you clearly need to know, and it will help you make better decisions on how to take them and what type to take.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersIan


----------



## Martongirl 37 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have been using Solgar Advanced 40+ acidophilus which has L rharmnouse, Lparacasei, B Lactis and S thermophilus at 300 million micro strength. Are these any good. Ian, do you recommend a particular brand of probiotic which can be bought in uk?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hianything made by cytoplan. check out their website. expensive but extremely worth it. they are the most shelf stable probiotics available in the uk. (i know, i have tested them at lab level.) be warned, they are extremely strong.cheersian


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

IanWhen you say they are strong - how do you mean in what way?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

50 billion of each strain, there are 9 strains.cheersIan


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So if you took one - what would it do to you - knock you out - keep you running to the loo - what? Curious that's all. I'm very sensitive so normally have to take things slowly slowly but H & B acidophillis has done nothing for me to be honest. I found a kids one with a prebiotic in that seemed to do more than the H & B one but again it's not been life changing neither.Been trying H & B aloe vera juice - worked first couple of days - then nothing - can't even say that I'm getting the feel good factor that a lot of people get from it - so been taking that for nearly two weeks and thinking of quitting now. It helped the bloating first two days but then since then nothing but again since then I've had to go back onto senokot. Ian do you think senokot makes bloating worse?What would you suggest - getting fed up with all of this. Dr. doesn't seem to be interested neither and you just feel that you're left to your own devices all the time. Tired of spending money for things to not work or make me feel even worse.


----------



## LizaAnn (Feb 11, 2011)

IanRamsay said:


> HiActiregularis isnt actually a real strain of probiotic bacteria, it is just a strain of bacteria that has been re branded to be more consumer orientated and to give a company like danone (who have very little expertiese in bacterial implementation) a more scientific edge in teh public eye.In short, ACTIVIA is no different in terms of bacterial availability and delivery than Yakult and Actimel. and the amounts of bacteria that are actually alive and present at the time that you eat teh yoghurt are so low that you would have to eat several pots a day to see any real difference that will last. its just a ploy to get you to buy the yoghurt and try the "14 day challenge".here is some info on probiotics that you clearly need to know, and it will help you make better decisions on how to take them and what type to take.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersIan


Hello: Your knowledge is impressive and I hope you're still on this thread. I found it via Google and signed up. I have remarkable, immediate, and reliable relief with Activia. Nothing else. If I have a cup everyday, no tummy problems. I am regular and okay. Consequently, when I travel I am miserable, unless I can find Activia and a little fridge. I have tried several probiotic pills and get no response. Two to three months is a long time to wait for regularity. Any update on a probiotic pill that might replicate what Activia? Thank you.


----------



## Sechmeth (Feb 8, 2011)

Instead of bacteria, you can try pre-biotics, like phloe. Make sure you drink enough, though.I am lactose intolerant, so no yoghurt at all for me. Cheers!


----------

